
‘Godfathers of AI’ Honored with Turing Award, the Nobel Prize of Computing - milkers
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18280665/ai-godfathers-turing-award-2018-yoshua-bengio-geoffrey-hinton-yann-lecun
======
milkers
I do not like paywalled sites like nytimes.

